# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Happy birthday SM

## Paula

Happy birthday, gorgeous lady! You are AWESOME!

----------

Strugglingmum (24-01-22)

----------


## Suzi

Happy birthday gorgeous!

----------

Strugglingmum (24-01-22)

----------


## Jaquaia

Happy birthday!!!!!

----------

Strugglingmum (24-01-22)

----------


## OldMike

Happy Birthday SMum. same day as me are we twins  :(giggle):

----------

Strugglingmum (24-01-22)

----------


## Stella180

Happy Birthday lovely lady.

----------

Strugglingmum (24-01-22)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Thank you everyone.  One of my fellow patients got me a cake delivered!!

----------


## Stella180

Awwww that’s so sweet. It’s not a proper birthday without cake.

----------


## Paula

Aww how lovely  :):

----------

Strugglingmum (24-01-22)

----------


## selena

Happy birthday!

----------

Strugglingmum (24-01-22)

----------


## Flo

Oh dear SM I've missed your birthday!!!! Well i hope it was ok....lots of love and hugs sweetie.xxx

----------

